# Driver window fell inside door; how to dismantle??



## losfreddy (Oct 3, 2008)

I just recenlty bought a 2001 altima about 2 months ago. The bolts to the black arm thing that pulls the door closed when open came loose and off. After which the window started having problems going up. The theory is that prehaps those bolts helped to hold in the motor mount. Anyways, i had to manualy push up and pull down the window. Sometimes it would fall partly in. By mistake it fell all the way into the door. I need to know how to properly remove the door panels so i may look at whats going on with the window. It would be greatly apperciated as my window has been stuck inside the door for about 4 days. Thanks


----------



## ultamaflow (Oct 22, 2008)

if possible dismount and check if the clips tht hold the window is not broken or if the bolts are loose. On the other hand could be the motor going sour.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You have a broken window regulator! Very easy to replace once the door panel comes off.


----------

